# Soldering male plugs.



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Well, I got tired of screwing around trying to get the male plugs hot enough to melt some solder in them for use on my 2 new to me Royal Blues.I went out and bought a little, hand-held butane portable soldering gun. 2 seconds on the male plug and I got all of the solder I needed melted into the male plug for the flex-wire, and the beauty of it was that the plug was still hot enough to just push the wire into the plug and hold it until the plug cooled. I've always "loaded" the plugs with solder before attempting any joining of the 2.Here's what I bought at Lowes, $26 bucks, plus $6 bucks for the butane refill.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Forgot to add, that pointy thing on the end of the gun is removable, it's for soldering. When you remove it, the flame is apparent and adjustable.. But you have to be CAREFUL, that baby gets HOT!!!!!!


----------



## Old feller (Mar 30, 2012)

Speaking of Male plugs, I purchased some years ago from a big seller on ebay, and they didn't fit tight, were thinner than the OEM plugs. Since I have tried Fry's, then taking apart computer power plugs to no better results. May I ask your source if you are happy with their size?
Thanks.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I just use my 100/140W Weller gun.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I bought plugs with the wires already soldered in. I probably paid too much but they are ready to be installed. I did not try them in the engine plug but if they are loose I will just crimp whats on other side of the plug. I needed new plugs. When I got my Royal Blue it had a home made plug on one of the wires. Its another locomotive that needs to go into the repair shop. It runs good as is.

Flyer nut, neat torch.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Flyernut, I've seen those before but never bought one at Harbor Freight. I've got a heat adjustable soldering gun already. Works great. Being able to adjust the heat works out well on small objects. Still I thought that type you have would be a good idea too. 

Kenny


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Old feller said:


> Speaking of Male plugs, I purchased some years ago from a big seller on ebay, and they didn't fit tight, were thinner than the OEM plugs. Since I have tried Fry's, then taking apart computer power plugs to no better results. May I ask your source if you are happy with their size?
> Thanks.


I bought my plugs at the Train Tender, Jeff Kane being the owner..They were .50 cents apiece, and the part # is PA10291..They are just a wee bit on the smaller size, but you just pinch the female end on the back a tad and they fit perfectly.


----------



## C100 (Nov 19, 2012)

I sent you a PM a few days ago.


----------

